# Match the hatch?



## striperrams (Aug 26, 2010)

A pretty simple fly to tie when you want to imitate small gizzard shad. Pretty much a deceiver with a bit of purple and black bucktail on the top and cheeks of mallard which the eyes are glued to. Good fly to use in river currents...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice fly.


I tie a ton of shad imitations. They're just about all I fish, because just about all I fish for are hybrid striped bass!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice tie. It should do rather well.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

now thats a great tie! I made one using some congo hair(ep type fiber) awhile back! I get the material from flytyersdungeon.com heres pix of my imitation for shad... 1st pix wet and second is dry. 
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=131871&highlight=shad+imitation


----------



## striperrams (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice one fishaholic...anyone else have a shad imitation to post? If ever there was a fish "born to die" it's the gizzard shad, everything eats them


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I've posted all of these already but since you asked....


I've tried a ton of different tactics as an attractor also...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Check out this imitation:


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

lol seth, that's pretty realistic, gotta say. I bet the swimming action is great!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

It's funny because typically I catch 1 or 2 hybrids per trip using flies. I introduced my best friend to drifting shad on spinning tackle & he is catching 4-5 hybrids per trip. 

Tired of seeing this happen, I decided to drift shad on the fly. After about 20 minutes of not catching anything, I decided it was for the birds & tied my fly back on. 

Caught a 5 lbr. almost immediately.  

I'll leave the live bait fishing for my spinning gear, which is currently collecting dust.


----------



## striperrams (Aug 26, 2010)

Great "fly" fallen...very realistic! Great thing about these shad type flie is they work all over. I've used them for smallmouth up here on Lake Erie with good results. Change the colors a bit and you have peanut bunker out east. So many good ways to tie them too.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I see you use the super points too.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I did this version of Galloup's Butt Monkey as a sort-of shad pattern:


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Here is just a few of my favorite pattern
3" EP 








4 1/2 " Deciever style with tube rattlers








6 1/2" Magnum rattler Deciever pattern


----------

